# Skyline Killers



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Assume you've got a 600-700bhp Skyline (a fairly common tune and the point where a Skyline really enters supercar territory). You can take virtually anything on the road. But, assuming driving skill is equal, what cars should give you pause and demand your respect?

I thought of this, as I've been immersed this past year in a goal to build a street car that could equal or best just about anything. But when I was dropping my car off at the shop today, there was an M-B SL65 - the V12 biturbo. I realized that thing would give me a run for my money, to say the least.

Other cars I've seen around town that I've wondered about/were certain that they could kick my ass:

Ferrari 612 Scaglietti - dunno much about that one, is it wicked fast?
Ferrari Enzo
Porsche 911 Turbo (latest version with variable geometry turbos)
Koenigsegg (dunno the model, they all look the same to me)
Ferrari F430 - this one is one I wonder about a lot.
Porsche Carrera GT

What other cars are beyond the reach of a tuned Skyline (Super Lemon not withstanding!)?


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

I know the F430 is not that fast. A friend of mine got one. its wxxk..911. mmmmmmm . about the same as the f430.. mybe a little faster. i had a play with an Enzo.. and passed him on the A10. bikes are good fun to beat :thumbsup: . the new r1 is fast. my pal loves looking at my rear lights..lol. in his one.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd say you forgot some of the big AMG Mercs, Audis, and Beemers....much as I hate to say it, some of those things are damn quick, especially if they've been played with.

What about a tuned Aristo....will probably destroy most Skylines !


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

right, I'm thinking we'd compile a list of cars that frankly, as much as we'd hate to admit it, are beyond us and our beloved GT-Rs.


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing can touch us!!!
We are invincible!:chuckle:


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

you know they banned gtrs for the us race seen. ? back in the day. they was winning everything. We are invincible. in my eyes. lots of my friends have got super cars.. Super money but not super fast. I think the gtr at the right power is super car speed for less the dosh..But if i had the dosh i would love a mini with a Ferrari engine in it.. lol.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

saladfingers said:


> you know they banned gtrs for the us race seen. ? back in the day. they was winning everything.


Aus/NZ I think you mean ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Only the Porsche, as the others will fly like birds on snow,wet, humid, leave covered, dusty, . . . .roads . . . . 

The Porker and the GTR are real cars, no bitsches that feel only at ease on a flat track and in the garage . . .


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Aus/NZ I think you mean ?


Mmmmmmmmmmm.im not 100% sure but i know the gtr32 got fxxk off the daytona race seen..


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

The thing about Skylines is that people with big fat wallet cars respect the Skyline, i have many friends with 911s RS4s AMGs they all respect my car. When a canned the back side of the RS4 they stopped asking me for races!!:chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play, I certainly respect the RS4's.


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

saladfingers said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm.im not 100% sure but i know the gtr32 got fxxk off the daytona race seen..


Daytona is ring racing, as in Nascar. I think you mean group A racing(?). In the land down under.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

no no.. paul newman did run the gtr32 in the usa but, they banned it. in the 80s. or 90s.. i read it somewear..


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

saladfingers said:


> no no.. paul newman did run the gtr32 in the usa but, they banned it. in the 80s. or 90s.. i read it somewear..


sorry the r30.. and a little bit of the 32.


Paul Newman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia link.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Having been in and driven an LP640 lambo recently, and having been in a big power GTR, I can safely say that would destroy a skyline with 600-700bhp. 
To say it's quick on the move is an understatement. Not beyond the reach of a skyline entirely, but it would take a bit more. 


As for R32's racing, you'll find that just about every race they competed in they were bending the rules, which had not been written properly and left the door wide open for them to jump in and run away with the series, and promptly had their little loophole shut. 
The GTR's that ran in aus/nz against the likes of the big V8 commadores etc were much more powerful and 4wd, kind of like going to an amateur sprint day and finding a WRC rally car team has entered. .


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Having been in and driven an LP640 lambo recently, and having been in a big power GTR, I can safely say that would destroy a skyline with 600-700bhp.
> To say it's quick on the move is an understatement. Not beyond the reach of a skyline entirely, but it would take a bit more.
> 
> 
> ...


TOP GEAR . LIMBO V MR 400. did you see that.. i did. and the evo was up the limbos arse. the limbo is an 11 to 12 sec car.1/2 mile.. even the super fast f1 loads of money thing. is an 11/ to 12 sec car.. 
a skyline with 700 bhp true 700 bhp is a 10 sec, car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

TG could always be rigged!!! I personally didn't believe that episode, but each to their own i suppose. 

Just acquired a 2001 RS4, with stock 380bhp. And i would say it'll shame most stage 1 GTR's mainly due to the power delivery and torque. The torque is there at any rpm in any gear. No need for downshifting even in 6th on the m/way. So much more flexible than the GTR. And it doesn't even run out of puff right up till the redline, and no boost tail off. Seriously impressed.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

saladfingers said:


> TOP GEAR . LIMBO V MR 400. did you see that.. i did. and the evo was up the limbos arse. the limbo is an 11 to 12 sec car.1/2 mile.. even the super fast f1 loads of money thing. is an 11/ to 12 sec car..
> a skyline with 700 bhp true 700 bhp is a 10 sec, car.. :thumbsup:


Not quite sure of everything your saying in that post, but you honestly don't think top gear might elaborate on the truth or stage their events at all? 

As for drag races, no idea, I'm not interested in them in the slightest.
However I've seen factory spec Ultima GTR's do high 11 second quarter miles, 
not exactly representative of a car which can get 60mph and 100mph faster than an R1 and holds the record for 0-60-0 time.
If you're talking drag races, then sure anything is possible, there's skylines down in the 7's I believe, and I'm sure with a big enough bank account they could do a lot better.

as for 700bhp making a 10 second car, quite possibly, but then again there's a lot more to getting a good time than just power. Tyres, geometry, suspension etc. Hence the more informed don't tend to make such sweeping statements.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Having been in and driven an LP640 lambo recently, and having been in a big power GTR, I can safely say that would destroy a skyline with 600-700bhp.
> To say it's quick on the move is an understatement. Not beyond the reach of a skyline entirely, but it would take a bit more


LP640 is about 380 bhp/tonne, so about the same as a 600-ish GT-R.

As for the RS4 - Car Magazine, July 2000 re a stock UK R34 GT-R and RS4: " ... a very special 280 bhp, by the looks of it, because the 280 bhp Skyline GT-R is marginally heavier than the RS4, and generates more drag. But it's every bit as quick as the 380 bhp RS4"

Phil


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have drove my friends RS4 2006 model. Saloon with 420hp, Dont get me wrong but I love the RS4 and one day i will own one. But at the time my R32 only with 415hp was quicker in over taking, and shifting up i was nearly touching his rear bumper all the time, Now i have 455hp and i leave him on motorways in a fire flame out of my exhaust!! He owns a RS4 and admits his paid 44k for is slower than my 9k GTR. :chuckle: 

I have no chance of out braking him, The brakes are amazin!!!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

my little british built thingy would perhaps knock on the door of a 550/600ish horsepower skyline .. 

thing is though .. my car is standard. My point being its not really a comparison if you know what i mean ? .. not having a pop chaps.


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I dont look a TVRs as a problem EVER! If they do beat me, i will see them pulled over on the hard shoulder futher down the road! with a puddle of coolant under it. :chuckle: ,, 

Sorry,, Couldnt help that,,,


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

brooksie said:


> my little british built thingy would perhaps knock on the door of a 550/600ish horsepower skyline ..
> 
> thing is though .. my car is standard. My point being its not really a comparison if you know what i mean ? .. not having a pop chaps.


Don't think so. My friend had a '98 4.2 Cerbera - it was nowhere near as fast as my GT-R, even when it was working properly.

Cool car though.

Phil


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

c'mon guys .. enough of the "they don't work properly" digs ...   

What spec/hp are you running Phillip ? .. i'd be interested to know ? .. ooh and i did say "knock on the door"  .. i've seen the vid where VBH destroys a cerbera in a 700hp skyline ..


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

0 bhp at the moment, from memory it was running ~1 bar (pre mapping over here) on 2835s at the time, so not huge power by any means.

When it was around 600-ish, there's no way the Cerbera would have got near it.

You know that the Cerbera in the Top Gear clip isn't exactly the same spec as those on sale to the public?

Phil


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I love TVRs dont get me wrong, I raced a Tuscan s a little while ago, i can safely say i was quicker. 

The reason i said always on the hard shoulder when i go to LeMans i always see TVRs broken down with a puddle underneath them! WHY?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

yes i believe it was running a slightly different set up .. still a 4.2 though i believe. To be fair as well .. that race involved 7 or 8 other drivers, some may have missed a gear etc etc etc 

Don't get me wrong Philip i've been around here for years and love skylines to death .. would be just interested to know the comparison .. the 4wd would come into play of course but then against that would be the weight issue.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

brett21 said:


> The reason i said always on the hard shoulder when i go to LeMans i always see TVRs broken down with a puddle underneath them! WHY?


they were merely taking a rest ... its bloody hard work driving them


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

saladfingers said:


> TOP GEAR . LIMBO V MR 400. did you see that.. i did. and the evo was up the limbos arse. the limbo is an 11 to 12 sec car.1/2 mile.. even the super fast f1 loads of money thing. is an 11/ to 12 sec car..
> a skyline with 700 bhp true 700 bhp is a 10 sec, car.. :thumbsup:


that wasnt a LP640 though


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

brooksie said:


> yes i believe it was running a slightly different set up .. still a 4.2 though i believe. To be fair as well .. that race involved 7 or 8 other drivers, some may have missed a gear etc etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong Philip i've been around here for years and love skylines to death .. would be just interested to know the comparison .. the 4wd would come into play of course but then against that would be the weight issue.


Hi brooksie, iam in cheshire so when we have a wet day give me a bell and i will show you how the 4wd works from standing, it is quite awsome
i have 320bhp and leave most high powered rwd in the wet. :bawling:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

R32 FLOYD said:


> Hi brooksie, iam in cheshire so when we have a wet day give me a bell and i will show you how the 4wd works from standing, it is quite awsome
> i have 320bhp and leave most high powered rwd in the wet. :bawling:


very true .. i've driven more skylines than i can remember so i do know what the 4wd is like .. however i have 360hp and about 500kg's less than you  

I will still however end up with the rear of the car wanting to overtake the front


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I love my car, especially now its running 530bhp, but I would much prefer to have a standard Cerbera, its got so much more "presence" than a Skyline ever will, and the noise they make is something to behold, you try getting that sort of performance/sound/theatre from a standard Skyline!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The Koenigsegg should be some competition.
4,7 l 488 KW / 664 PS / 750 nm @ 5000 rpm for the CC8s
601 KW / 817 PS / 920 nm @ 5700 rpm for the CCX

and it was the fastest car around the Nurburgring within the SportAuto supertest


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I think the only fair comparison would be standard cars against standard... Otherwise, you may as well be comparing race cars against production cars!

There's no doubt that a GT-R will provide a lot more than most cars in terms of performance per £, but you can always find examples that will excel on certain roads, because that's what they're best at.

For example, pitch a 180 bhp Civic EK9 Type R against a 280 bhp GT-R on a country road filled with tight hairpin corners (Typical touge road in Japan) and you may be surprised to see the EK9 dissapear into the distance as it will corner much quicker and being lightweight, accelerate almost as quick...The Skyline has to slow more for such corners, as it's a lot heavier.
If you get a heavily tuned Skyline against a heavily tuned EK9 (Normally aspirated) I'd say the Civic will still surprise it, as you'll have so much more turbo lag to deal with then... But if the road opens up and you get long sweepers, the Skyline will be in it's element then. Case in point would be some of the Best Motoring DVD's. It's not just power than makes the quickest cars... I think it's RE-Amemiya's RX-7 with around 400 bhp that's considered the quickest on the road they use for comparisons.. The 800 bhp GT-R's can't use their power there, due to too much lag and weight.

It's not all about performance, anyways - it's how enjoyable the car is to drive... What it teaches you, how it sounds, feel of the road, feel of the car, etc, etc. 

Some GT-R's would definitely be quicker than say a "low powered" Porsche 997 GT-3 RS on certain roads, but how many people here would still prefer their GT-R's after driving something like this?

I've found there are also other cars that are more fun to drive than a GT-R, which cost similar money to buy and run, which is why I moved on from mine in the end.


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> As for R32's racing, you'll find that just about every race they competed in they were bending the rules, which had not been written properly and left the door wide open for them to jump in and run away with the series, and promptly had their little loophole shut.
> The GTR's that ran in aus/nz against the likes of the big V8 commadores etc were much more powerful and 4wd, kind of like going to an amateur sprint day and finding a WRC rally car team has entered. .


rofl, i havnt heard such bs for awhile, thanks for the laugh champ :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

knight said:


> I would much prefer to have a standard Cerbera, its got so much more "presence" than a Skyline ever will,



Thats why I'd sooner my Skyline anyday-much more of a sleeper.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

shanef said:


> rofl, i havnt heard such bs for awhile, thanks for the laugh champ :chuckle:


yup that was a good read, hehe.:chuckle:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

shanef said:


> rofl, i havnt heard such bs for awhile, thanks for the laugh champ :chuckle:


No problem, I like to help the mentally handicapped once in a while :thumbsup:

So, was the skyline not running over 100bhp more than just about all of the competition at bathurst and the only car to have 4wd? and because of the fact these made it so much quicker it was ballasted 120kg's the following year and 140kg's the year after that?
Or at Macau where they were coincidentally leaving everything else for dead and were suspected of running a lot more power, and ballasted 140kg's the year after that? And were the rules not rewritten at several events / championships to outlaw the Skyline? If  I'm wrong I've obviously misread something or misunderstood something I've seen on the many videos I've watched about them, which is easy enough to do I guess, we all make mistakes. 
So, rather than be a child and sit at the side making retarded comments, why not open the doors to sensible adult discussion instead by correcting me?, as if I'm wrong I'd genuinely like to know the correct version of events.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

brooksie said:


> my little british built thingy would perhaps knock on the door of a 550/600ish horsepower skyline ..
> 
> thing is though .. my car is standard. My point being its not really a comparison if you know what i mean ? .. not having a pop chaps.


Mmmmmmmm.. my bro . " and dont get me wrong" had a tvr tuscan s. red rose. and i had a 510bhp gtr33. and we would sometimes race . and there was fxxk all in it.. But he sold it . he was sick of the thing being off the road. nice car tho.:smokin:


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Miness said:


> that wasnt a LP640 though


yeah the other car was'nt a 700bhp gtr.:smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

AJP8s don't sound particularly good at all to my ears.

Brooksie - 360 bhp, you sure about that? Get it checked, you may be surprised 

I do like them, but once you look under the plastic and see all the old Land Rover bits and the GCSE welding project chassis it puts you off a little ...

Phil


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

shanef said:


> rofl, i havnt heard such bs for awhile, thanks for the laugh champ :chuckle:







as you can see the the cars are all equally powered LOL... go to 1.38sec:smokin: and then 2.10 for comparison with the cossie, hilarious:chuckle: .


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Philip said:


> Brooksie - 360 bhp, you sure about that? Get it checked, you may be surprised


its been remapped so yes im positive thanks


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

997 911 Turbo
Gallardo

On a tight road, an Evo or Impreza would seriously worry me and probably beat me too.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

I dont think that the movies make the cossie justice. 
The cossie has a couple of hundred kg less than a road GTR to carry around on the road. 

At a race recently we had a 427 BHP cossie sierra RS beat a 533 BHP R33 GTS-T.
Both RWD

Why? Power to weight ratio.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> ...Impreza would seriously worry me and probably beat me too.


Wow; 44 posts until a scooby gets a mention!

I'll add my bit; in real-world driving conditions it's suprising how close many cars are.

I'll be able to compare my scoob and a gtr soon (hopefully) but i'd be suprised if the gtr gives me as much confidence on damp twisty roads as the scooby.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

knight said:


> I love my car, especially now its running 530bhp, but I would much prefer to have a standard Cerbera.


Ged, mate, you feeling ok, do my eyes deceive me? Is that want you meant to write...?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Peter said:


> Ged, mate, you feeling ok, do my eyes deceive me? Is that want you meant to write...?



Yes Peter that is what I meant I miss the instant throttle response and the shear in your faceness of TVR


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

knight said:


> I miss the instant throttle response


Doesn't that depend on the throttle pots not having packed in again?

Phil


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I was obviously talking of the 2 weeks of the year when the car would be working


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> No problem, I like to help the mentally handicapped once in a while :thumbsup:
> 
> So, was the skyline not running over 100bhp more than just about all of the competition at bathurst and the only car to have 4wd? and because of the fact these made it so much quicker it was ballasted 120kg's the following year and 140kg's the year after that?
> Or at Macau where they were coincidentally leaving everything else for dead and were suspected of running a lot more power, and ballasted 140kg's the year after that? And were the rules not rewritten at several events / championships to outlaw the Skyline? If I'm wrong I've obviously misread something or misunderstood something I've seen on the many videos I've watched about them, which is easy enough to do I guess, we all make mistakes.
> So, rather than be a child and sit at the side making retarded comments, why not open the doors to sensible adult discussion instead by correcting me?, as if I'm wrong I'd genuinely like to know the correct version of events.


u should be named after some type of fish, caus u bite extremely well! :chuckle: 

on a side note, i was referring to the australian races at bathurst etc, and i dont believe for 1 second that they gtr's could have run that much more power and have been soo better developed than the v8's/cossies fro them to be outlawed as they were. 

also that youtube race video is a pharce, as if they'd run a competition with certain cars having that much of an advantage, i dont think the organisers would be that stupid.

it's late, i hope u can find what i meant by that garble lol


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

ru' said:


> Wow; 44 posts until a scooby gets a mention!
> 
> I'll add my bit; in real-world driving conditions it's suprising how close many cars are.
> 
> I'll be able to compare my scoob and a gtr soon (hopefully) but i'd be suprised if the gtr gives me as much confidence on damp twisty roads as the scooby.


ya right there .. i remember i was ripping about in my 400bhp sti 2.5 beast. and we hit ice coming down this lane.. i know i if i was in the gtr it would of been game over for us.. the car saved us.. :smokin: . but not my mate pants.lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

shanef said:


> u should be named after some type of fish, caus u bite extremely well! :chuckle:
> 
> on a side note, i was referring to the australian races at bathurst etc, and i dont believe for 1 second that they gtr's could have run that much more power and have been soo better developed than the v8's/cossies fro them to be outlawed as they were.
> 
> ...




Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The GT-R's success in motor racing was formidable, particularly in the annual 1,000 km race at the Mount Panorama circuit in Bathurst, Australia, where the champion in 1991 and 1992 was a GT-R (despite receiving additional 100 kg in weight penalties and a turbo pop off valve in 1992 due to its unbeatable performance), and in the Japanese GT series where it has remained dominant up to the present day.

No other race victories by the GT-R could escape without controversies. At the 1990 Macau Grand Prix Guia touring car race, the factory backed R32 driven by Masahiro Hasemi led the race from the start to the finishing line which caused a wave of protests by the European entrants. The following year, the car was forced to carry a weight penalty of 140 kg and was up against the more competitive DTM BMW M3 and Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II. A disgruntled Hasemi was forced to settle for fourth place. For the following and final year the weight penalty was reduced and works backed Hasemi returned with another privateer R32 that crashed in the race, while Hasemi would retire with engine failure. The GT-R's success at Mount Panorama in 1991 and 1992, both by Jim Richards and Mark Skaife, led to a change in formula regulations, which came to exclude turbocharged and four-wheel-drive cars in subsequent years. It also led indirectly to a move to the Super Touring Car category in the JTCC and the creation of the JGTC grand touring car series in Japan, where GT-Rs can only compete in rear-wheel drive form.




how can the race be a pharce?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

ru' said:


> Wow; 44 posts until a scooby gets a mention!
> 
> I'll add my bit; in real-world driving conditions it's suprising how close many cars are.
> 
> I'll be able to compare my scoob and a gtr soon (hopefully) but i'd be suprised if the gtr gives me as much confidence on damp twisty roads as the scooby.


Damp, twisty roads and the Scooby or an Evo will win everytime.

My missus has got a scooby which I drive every now and again.

They're totally different cars and are better at different things so not really fair to compare them, plus her's is standard apart from uprated exhaust so she's seriously down on power.

Something no one has said yet is driver skill !

When Andy Middlehurst took me out in my own car round Donington, I learned a valuable lesson....he was whopping the a$$ off cars that were more powerful and had been flying past me earlier in the day. I recon he'd beat me round a track on a skateboard


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Damp, twisty roads and the Scooby or an Evo will win everytime.

I agree,

But one thing i noticed, When my mate brought his totaly standard R32 GTR with STANDARD WHEELS & TOYO tyres it handled so much better than mine on sexy 18in Rotas on Toyos. I also had a STi with a 2.5, it came with 17in on it, i changed it to 16s it tranformed the handling! My point is Factory wheels are better for the twisty lanes. 

Skyline much better than Scoobys if you and up the points what it can do.

In a way a do miss my Scooby, A better every day car.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

When I first bought my R32 it had 17" Volk CE28's alreayd on it....I sold these a few months back and bought some 18" CE28's instead, mainly so I could fit a 355mm big brake kit.

I have to say I actually prefer the car on the 18's...I know most people dont.

Noticed a small decrease in acceleration (put this down to tiny increase in rolling radius) but the trade off is it feels a bit more grippy round corners, I assume because the new wheels are 1/2" wider and the tyres lower profile so the sidewalls wont flex as much.

I find the scooby a bit bland I must say, it doesnt give you the feedback that a GTR does, the steering is very light...too light infact.

Never driven a 2.5 scooby, I imagine they're quite different to the 2.0's ?


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

:runaway: :runaway: Bloody hell guys what do we sound like 

I bought my r32 gtr for the reason that in its day it was a god,.,.
but that was on the track where money was not a problem to get it to fully race spec,,.. on the road it is just a nice phat powerful motor that i love to drive and love everything about it,.,..
I dont think i can take everything on and win it because todays cars are far better developed than 15 years ago,....,,

everyone has different tastes and attitudes towards other cars and my taste is the r32... dont get me wrong there are some lovely cars out there that i would like to own but would'nt want to part with mine as it has a history and potential,.,... 
a stage one upgrade to 400bhp is where i will stop at,..., if other cars out brake and out excellerate me then so what they probably have more money than me to spend on there cars

a high powered rwd in the wet' i will laugh at you and in the dry vise versa

so what are skyline killers? those people with loads of money who buy modern supercars just to beat a skyline:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i have a scooby sti ver 6, and the car is a totally different animal. can't compare to skyline. that is for twisty bits, and great fun in a straight line too..gives lotta confidence.

skyline is sometimes scary. in a straight line it is a monster and will destroy a subaru if they are both modded to similar levels of tune.

I must say, the tuned M6 seems to be pretty quick. Theres some videos on m5board.com and m6board.com where the Kelleners M6 beats (!!) a Gallardo in a rolling race from 50km/h to about 250km/h. Very close, but it actually starts pulling away from the Lambo.

However, with tuned Skyline to 700bhp, the only cars taht would give you a serious hiding (except supercars like Koenigsegg, Zonda, etc.) would be tuned 911s. i've come across some scary 911s... really fast. respect.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

shanef said:


> on a side note, i was referring to the australian races at bathurst etc, and i dont believe for 1 second that they gtr's could have run that much more power and have been soo better developed than the v8's/cossies fro them to be outlawed as they were.


Many aspects of the R32 GTR made the car very competitive, it isnt just the power.

Chassis rigidity of the R32 is a decade ahead of the Sierra cosworth hatch-back. This leaves the GTR race teams with a much better platform to work with.

Also the R32 had double wish bone suspensions front and rear, while the rest made do with mcpherson struts and semi trailing arms. While us mere road/street drivers do not/cannot push production cars hard enough to tell the difference in performance between various suspension designs, professional teams and drivers are happy with the fractional advantage double wishbone suspension can offer.

The 4WD system in very competitive racing becomes most effective when tire wear settles in, a RWD car, even in F1 today is tuned to exploit maximum potential of a fresh set of tires, once the tires start to lose their potential grip RWD cars suffer. The rate of increase of lap times for many 4WD cars is more progressive than RWD cars, meaning more race pace.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Niklas said:


> I dont think that the movies make the cossie justice.
> The cossie has a couple of hundred kg less than a road GTR to carry around on the road.
> 
> At a race recently we had a 427 BHP cossie sierra RS beat a 533 BHP R33 GTS-T.
> ...


Also might be down to the shape of the torque curve. Peak power never tells the whole story. If the Cossie had a big fat mid range torque curve but the Skyline had a flatter one, the Cossie would be closer to its peak power more of the time than the Skyline.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

When the R32 GTR came out it could easily be king the road with a bit of tuning. The Skyline GTR got an awesome and well deserved reputation.

In 15 years things move on and other stuff has caught up. I get the impression that some people on here don't like to think so ...

The goalposts have moved. It takes more power to stay ahead these days. Staying ahead is becoming less practical if you want a responsive car.

All IMHO of course


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

ok. i get your point. but what car out there can run 700bhp or more everyday of the week without all the stress. As they said on top gear. cars are getting slower.. the gtr is the daddy . There is not a car out there thats in the same ballcart. if you know one then tell me.:smokin:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

To me it's not a question of what car can run 700bhp or more every day of the week, it's more a question of what car is as quick as a Skyline that's running as a reliable daily driver?

Power figures are meaningless on their own. An Enzo has less than 700bhp but it's also lighter than a GTR and probably has better aerodynamics.

How many miles can you do on a typical 700bhp GTR before it needs a rebuild? That's not a dig, it's a genuine question.

I have a friend in Germany who has an RS6 with 880bhp. He's measured his speed with GPS on the Autobahn at 220mph. OK, so that's not exactly standard ... but I bet it has less lag and a lower boost threshold than a 700bhp Skyline.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.. I think at the end of the day . if you got the money and the time you can have what you want. rs6 880bhp.. now i would love to see that run.. i see an rs6 today. going down the 10 london. in black . sweet car. some old guy driving it. him and a 500 amg had a play.. and there was passing them.. but i was running 650bhp gtr. when we got to the next lights. they was looking the other way. But we could go on all night. you can make a car as fast as you like if you have the money.. cheers


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

True.

I'm curious about the Top Gear "cars are getting slower" thing. I know they're getting heavier but they're also getting more powerful. Look at the BMW M5 - the previous model made 400bhp, the lastest one over 500.

Is their "cars are getting slower" remark more aimed at every day cars, whereas supercars are getting faster? Back in the seventies, the Lambourghini Countach was a monster at 375bhp or whatever it was. These days we've got family saloons making more (eg M5, AMG E55).

A friend of mine has just had his M6 chipped and it now makes 548bhp and has a wider spread of torque than standard; BMW isn't a name that you'd normally think of when you say "super car" but his will exceed 200mph.

I'm wondering how long it'll be before a 700bhp Skyline struggles to stay with cars like this, if that ever happens.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Only the Porsche, as the others will fly like birds on snow,wet, humid, leave covered, dusty, . . . .roads . . . .
> 
> The Porker and the GTR are real cars, no bitsches that feel only at ease on a flat track and in the garage . . .


Sycophant


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Newera said:


> ..
> 
> I've found there are also other cars that are more fun to drive than a GT-R, which cost similar money to buy and run, which is why I moved on from mine in the end.


Out of interest Miguel, what do you drive?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> as you can see the the cars are all equally powered LOL... go to 1.38sec:smokin: and then 2.10 for comparison with the cossie, hilarious:chuckle: .


**** I love r32s.....


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> Out of interest Miguel, what do you drive?


ooooh just one or two


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

brett21 said:


> I have drove my friends RS4 2006 model. Saloon with 420hp, Dont get me wrong but I love the RS4 and one day i will own one. But at the time my R32 only with 415hp was quicker in over taking, and shifting up i was nearly touching his rear bumper all the time, Now i have 455hp and i leave him on motorways in a fire flame out of my exhaust!! He owns a RS4 and admits his paid 44k for is slower than my 9k GTR. :chuckle:
> 
> I have no chance of out braking him, The brakes are amazin!!!


Snap, when I was at only 380 I was climbing all over the back of one and he was REALLY trying to shame me. They are a very heavy car but the response from the throttle is something we can only dream about  but once the GT-R is on song they are very easy meat for a us - lovely looking car, the pictures of it don't do it justice.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

saladfingers said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm.. I think at the end of the day . if you got the money and the time you can have what you want. rs6 880bhp.. now i would love to see that run.. i see an rs6 today. going down the 10 london. in black . sweet car. some old guy driving it. him and a 500 amg had a play.. and there was passing them.. but i was running 650bhp gtr. when we got to the next lights. they was looking the other way. But we could go on all night. you can make a car as fast as you like if you have the money.. cheers


I love that looking the other way thing male drivers do when they lose lol, it's the bad side of tuned GT-R ownership, you just want to cane some guy who thinks you own an old relic of a car and laugh as he gets his arse kicked. It's really good when he has a mate or the woman with him. You just know he has said something like "watch me torch this ricer love" only for him to have to lick bulldog's pi$$ of a nettle as you pull away from him  .


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Useless sh1t chat, there's no such thing as killing a Skyline :smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

as Saladfingers has rightly said .. throw enough money at a car, no matter what the base for your project is, you will of course beat anything. 

Having said that a point Miguel raised is so important .. its more than just horsepower figures because at this level the driving experience is equally as important. Lets face it, the GTR is not a supercar and nor will it ever be .. simple as .. yes of course if you throw money at it the car will equal and no doubt better the acceleration of modern day supercars but there's one thing missing .... its simply not a supercar, its part of a family of cars that include a run of the mill 4 door saloon. It hasn't ever been a supercar and it won't be one either ... the skyline is a powerful, evil brute, the supercar is a purpose built complete package based on performance, beauty, ride, handling etc etc 

For me something like an FD3s is closer to the supercar "tag" for one reason alone ... it was designed and built from the ground up as a sports car. Yes of course performance wise a standard FD will struggle but its about the whole package for me .. 

Again i gotta stress that Skylines are by far and away my favourite cars in the world .. i just think we should avoid references to "supercars" because they just aren't


Steve


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

brooksie said:


> For me something like an FD3s is closer to the supercar "tag" for one reason alone ... it was designed and built from the ground up as a sports car. Yes of course performance wise a standard FD will struggle but its about the whole package for me ..


i agree, NSX also. 

i think those two could keep up with a ferrari F355 and porsche 911 all day long (as they where designed in the same era). 

i can hardly follow any of the posts of saladfingers, but skylines where not banned from racing in the US. right now, Automotiveforums.com is sponsoring an R34 GTR to race in some or other series.


One car to watch out for though (when modified): the Audi S2. some of them are running over 600hp, and as they are lighter than your GTR they could give you a good run for your money 

i think a 700bhp GTR could keep up with an LP640. beat it in a straight line (just), until about 110mph until aerodynamics start doing there work. 

cornering should be around the same, both heavy cars and the GTR most likely has a couple of grippy goodies etc.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

skyline69_uk said:


> I love that looking the other way thing male drivers do when they lose lol, it's the bad side of tuned GT-R ownership, you just want to cane some guy who thinks you own an old relic of a car and laugh as he gets his arse kicked. It's really good when he has a mate or the woman with him. You just know he has said something like "watch me torch this ricer love" only for him to have to lick bulldog's pi$$ of a nettle as you pull away from him  .


lol yeah that looking the other way thing ,,happens to me all the time. theres this guy i see all the time ,,but only when im in my 1.2 cosa. ' he gives it all the large in his f430 soft top. dont get me wrong its a lovely car. but he drives like a right cxxt.. i used to pray i would see him on the road when i was in my gtr. And fxxk me last week i did.. he come flying up me arse . So i let him pass for 1 sec. then ripped him a new arse hole. And he was with his bird.. fxxking made my week. :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Woooooh did you say F40 soft top ??? Unless there's something I dont know about...if there is, I want pics of it !


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Drrrr. sorry f430.. i dont think i would pass an f40 the fast.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Without comparing expensive super cars to GTR's a good example that will leave most GTR's for dead is the Lotus Esige the fast one with a super charger ,will beat the crap out of most GTr's every day of the week on a shortish run unless your on a motorway .We have a couple round my way ,power to weight ratio those things are very very rapid .


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

I dont agree. i guy around my way has one of them Lotus Esige things. and hes put a honda type r engine in it and super charged it. i kick his arse all the way. bends and all.  But my car is not like a gtr on the road.. I could see it beating other gtrs. Lotus stands for LOADS OF TROUBLE USALLY SERIOUS.:chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lotus stands for whatever I suppose but trurh be known GTR's are not that fast compared to todays standards ,Im not talking top end speeds but if one of em comes up behind you you better be high in the rev range or your a sitting duck.Mr Laggy GTR has his work cut out against those cars belive me .


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

stealth said:


> Lotus stands for whatever I suppose but trurh be known GTR's are not that fast compared to todays standards ,Im not talking top end speeds but if one of em comes up behind you you better be high in the rev range or your a sitting duck.Mr Laggy GTR has his work cut out against those cars belive me .



This is exactly my point. Any car can have x amount of bhp, after x amount spent on it. Once spent, you could have probably bought a car which has the same power, which is made for it, and more than likely will last longer than your "tuned" GTR. 

But its all about flexibility, and torque, and we all know that the GTR is not a torque monster!!! 

Each to their own, but some people spend stupid amounts, when they could have a genuine 4/500bhp car for example.

Just my thoughts, and i'm not arguing, just my opinion


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

stealth said:


> Lotus stands for whatever I suppose but trurh be known GTR's are not that fast compared to todays standards ,Im not talking top end speeds but if one of em comes up behind you you better be high in the rev range or your a sitting duck.Mr Laggy GTR has his work cut out against those cars belive me .


I think its how your gtr is running. i know what your saying.. in my old gtr i put a big single turbo on it.. and the lag was wxxk. even a mini copper s beat me untill my turbo cut in. and by that time he was off. But if you get it right your always a winner :smokin: . Lotus. and all. :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

today on my 2860-5s, I reset the wastegate duty to 75 and I was in positive boost, regardless of throttle position or gear, at 2500rpm. I was impressed!

I guess I brought up this thread because my tuning goal was to equal or better virtually every factory stock production car ever made. Of course that's not possible to best everything in a Skyline, but I'm really curious to see how I've made out.

according to Wikipedia, and a definition I think is reasonable, a supercar must do the 0-100kph sprint in under 4 seconds, and lap the Nurburgring in under 8 minutes - all well within the capabilities of a GT-R.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

stealth said:


> Lotus stands for whatever I suppose but trurh be known GTR's are not that fast compared to todays standards ,Im not talking top end speeds but if one of em comes up behind you you better be high in the rev range or your a sitting duck.Mr Laggy GTR has his work cut out against those cars belive me .


That's one of the reasons I've had my car set up for response rather than all out power. My desire for something that's responsive even at low rpm is ultimately what limits what power I can get up top.

The 2.6 litre capacity is, for me, what's been the fly in the ointment for the GT-R. It's amazing what can be accomplished with that but make it a nice rev-happy short stroke 4.0 V8 and it'd still be fun to drive, make big power and still be able to be responsive. Fantastic as the RB26 is, that's why I'm happy that the new GT-R has a bigger capacity engine (though I'd rather it wasn't a V6).


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

And how much difference is made by having a 2.8 stroker kit installed in the RB as Im seriously considering it myself?


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

sloathy said:


> And how much difference is made by having a 2.8 stroker kit installed in the RB as Im seriously considering it myself?


The heart of and engine is the set up. fueling turbos. inlets. ect. you can do a 2.8 .and have the power? But look at the mines gtr34. thats running 600 bhp. and see that beast go around a track is sick.. And has no 2.8. but if your a 1/4 mile nut. then 2.8 is the way to go ,,with one big fxxk off turbo. 

watch this clip

<a href="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/4411ed10-6f38-4c8a-82dc-98cb00e3eb1d.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://thumbs.vidiac.com/4411ed10-6f38-4c8a-82dc-98cb00e3eb1d.jpg" width="115" height="86"></a><br><a href="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/4411ed10-6f38-4c8a-82dc-98cb00e3eb1d.htm" target="_blank">Click to see Video</a>


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> according to Wikipedia, and a definition I think is reasonable, a supercar must do the 0-100kph sprint in under 4 seconds, and lap the Nurburgring in under 8 minutes - all well within the capabilities of a GT-R.


You are completely missing the point of the definition of a supercar. Its not just about performance, its about the whole driving experience, its about the interior, its about the looks, its the complete package.

stick a big enough engine in a vauxhall Corsa and it will do 0-100 in under 4 seconds .. i've seen a clip of a westfield or something 0-100 in under 3 seconds .. doesn't make it a supercar though does it ? ..


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

brooksie said:


> You are completely missing the point of the definition of a supercar. Its not just about performance, its about the whole driving experience, its about the interior, its about the looks, its the complete package.
> 
> stick a big enough engine in a vauxhall Corsa and it will do 0-100 in under 4 seconds .. i've seen a clip of a westfield or something 0-100 in under 3 seconds .. doesn't make it a supercar though does it ? ..


Mmmmmmmmm. i still think your paying for the name.. my pals limbos off the road more then its on the road.. fxxking thing. he's sold it now.. :chuckle: . and my bro's tvr was a joke. Dont get me wrong he love'd the car and so did i. but every month something was going wrong with it. he sold it and lost 10k. Skyline is.. super car power for not super car money.


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

Look at this. This is want we are chatting about.
<a href="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/44e3326e-380f-4f60-aa6f-98cb00a54506.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://thumbs.vidiac.com/44e3326e-380f-4f60-aa6f-98cb00a54506.jpg" width="115" height="86"></a><br><a href="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/44e3326e-380f-4f60-aa6f-98cb00a54506.htm" target="_blank">Click to see Video</a>

Super cars are the nuts, good posing tools . skylines power tools


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Supercar is a pure western invention and is a product from our culture. 

I am happy japan build the cars they build and I hope they will still build cars like the GTRs, Supras, RX7s in the future( over kill technology for the middle class citizen wallet). From the moment on they will also build so called supercars and start that fascination for the unreal, japan will build the same overpriced and boring crap as the west . . . god no!

Is the GTR not holding the record for the Hill Climb in the standard factory spec cars? That's the measure to take, not a dry sunny day lap on the Nuerburg-Ring in a 400000$ Carrera GT . . . . which will allready die on it's way to the Hill-Climb.

The GTR, as many other japanese sports cars are made to be usefull. Japan has dry days, dusty roads, humid roads, Taifuns, cold days, snow, . . . ., that's what the GTR&co are made for and a western supercar isn't . . .


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

although i love my gtr im not dis-illusioned enough to beleive its a supercar. in reality its a relatively cheap japanese saloon thats not particularly quick from the factory.

we all know that they can be tuned to beat any supercar; i think the standing quarter for a veyron is around 10 secs which is far from impossible to top with a tuned gtr, but you still have a jap saloon not a supercar.

nice vids saladfingers but whats the second one supposed to contribute????(aside from the fact that 0-200 in 13.7 secs must feel pretty awesome.)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

but if it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, then really, is it not a duck? A well-tuned stage two GT-R versus a effetely snobbish European (and it must be European!) "supercar"....take away all the Pinninfarina dressup and the posh interiors, and have a go at pure driving experience, blindfolded if you will.

It always astonishes me that a Lamborghini weighs more than 4000lbs, and yet has no useful space whatsoever.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> but if it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, then really, is it not a duck? A well-tuned stage two GT-R versus a effetely snobbish European (and it must be European!) "supercar"....take away all the Pinninfarina dressup and the posh interiors, and have a go at pure driving experience, blindfolded if you will.
> 
> It always astonishes me that a Lamborghini weighs more than 4000lbs, and yet has no useful space whatsoever.




well yeah i do agree with you. take away all the posh things and looks and its all the same really. 

an LP640 weighs 1665kgs dry though, an R34 1540kgs dry...its only 125 kgs heavier ('only').


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Supercars have changed too

in my day it was countach, diablo, testarossa, f40

nowadays i don't count Gayhardo's and F430's as supercars. Merely fast

Supercars now are Veyron's, Carrera GT's, McF1, Murcialago

I see Gallaro's as fair game, even if my poxy 400bhp would'nt stand a chance

the others command respect

mook


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

although ive never thought of it that way i have to agree with you mook. i would think that most peoples perception of a supercar has gone up a notch or two in, lets say, the last few years.

there are several cars around now in the 500bhp area from manufacturers like audi and bmw who are mainstream production car companies. not that long ago this would have been considdered to be supercar territory for the likes of ferrari and lamborghini.


the modified car scene has come on leaps and bounds as well.its so much more commonplace to have 450bhp from a car that cost less than 10k to buy. have the supercar companies upped ther game a bit in an attempt to stay ahead of modded cossies and skylines????(ok not all skylines but the majority of them) it doesnt look that good when a sub 12k car is capable of equaling or beating some 200k exotic......you seem to see the odd 600bhp r32 around for this money now.

i often wonder what supercars would be like now had there been no modified car scene. i would imagine all the evos scoobies skylines cossies rx7s etc must have pushed the supercar evolution on a bit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

With all the super car blabla, you guys don't get one thing.

Take the Skyline or any other japanese sports cars. 

First they are affordable, and you get neck breaking performance for that price, which means that in japan every body can enjoy fast cars for a cheap price.

Second the GTR and the other jap. sports cars are build for JAPAN in first place. Despite the fact that japanese have in general more money to buy expensive stuff, they not all drive Lexus and premiums. That brings us to the matter of restricting the GTR&co to 280HP and 180kph, when they could have easy input 200 HP more in many cars, with no speed restriction from the 80ties on . . .

Third, especially in japan you have a different view of what a car should have. Like I said many times before, european cars are made for show off, pseudo luxury lookings, hard interiors and heavy fat cars, japanese are made for soft touch, ergonomic life style and a bit lighter cars . . . hence the Mazda 3 MPS which has in it's class the best looking interior with the Audi A3 in the EU, was voted to have a too hard and non purpose full interior in japan.


The times have changed and the idiotic challange to produce a car that is mainly affected with human status matters, has now also reached the japanese manufactures. 

I think that the New 2008 GTR, the Lexus LF-A and other newcomers, that nomore fall under the japanese 280HP/180kph regulations and further more will nomore be build under the moderated spirit of japanese culture of the last 30 years, will bomb out the western competitions once for all . . . .


Go GTR, Go Japan!


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> With all the super car blabla, you guys don't get one thing.
> 
> Take the Skyline or any other japanese sports cars.
> 
> ...


END OF.:bowdown1:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> Other cars I've seen around town that I've wondered about/were certain that they could kick my ass:
> 
> Ferrari 612 Scaglietti - dunno much about that one, is it wicked fast?
> Ferrari Enzo
> ...


Found this thread while searching for something else. After recent developments, i think you can at least strike one car off the list above! :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

still haven't "tested" the F430 or Carrera GT, but I sure as hell know where I stand with an Enzo!!:chuckle:


----------



## gtrme (Dec 28, 2007)

*discoloured headlights and fitting 6 by 9"speakers in rear of gtr 33*

HI there you hilarious bunch of rambo's, I am a newbie and have been laughing my head off at the comments on the fastest car comparison thread,but wish to tap in to the serious side of things at the moment as I have some problems which don't seem to have easy solutions. I have just bought a 95 R33 GTR and need to find out the best options to fix discolured headlights and how best to fit 6 by 9" rear speakers without getting too close to the battery [ouch] I guess by making the speaker higher up on the parcel shelf inside the car but how do you keep it stylish and who can you trust to do the job properly in melbourne, I have e-mailed Greenline in Japan about the headlights and will let you all know if something helpful comes out of that as I know I'm not the only one with these problems. Looking forward to getting to know some of you out there in the future and hope you can shed some light on these problems and can tell me about your similar problems and how you got around them.Sorry about the huge post but it's my first time so hope you will not scorn me too much.Cheers Rob


----------



## gtrme (Dec 28, 2007)

gtrme said:


> HI there you hilarious bunch of rambo's, I am a newbie and have been laughing my head off at the comments on the fastest car comparison thread,but wish to tap in to the serious side of things at the moment as I have some problems which don't seem to have easy solutions. I have just bought a 95 R33 GTR and need to find out the best options to fix discolured headlights and how best to fit 6 by 9" rear speakers without getting too close to the battery [ouch] I guess by making the speaker higher up on the parcel shelf inside the car but how do you keep it stylish and who can you trust to do the job properly in melbourne, I have e-mailed Greenline in Japan about the headlights and will let you all know if something helpful comes out of that as I know I'm not the only one with these problems. Looking forward to getting to know some of you out there in the future and hope you can shed some light on these problems and can tell me about your similar problems and how you got around them.Sorry about the huge post but it's my first time so hope you will not scorn me too much.Cheers Rob


Tail lights always look best from the rear[think about it]


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

gtrme said:


> HI there you hilarious bunch of rambo's, I am a newbie and have been laughing my head off at the comments on the fastest car comparison thread,but wish to tap in to the serious side of things at the moment as I have some problems which don't seem to have easy solutions. I have just bought a 95 R33 GTR and need to find out the best options to fix discolured headlights and how best to fit 6 by 9" rear speakers without getting too close to the battery [ouch] I guess by making the speaker higher up on the parcel shelf inside the car but how do you keep it stylish and who can you trust to do the job properly in melbourne, I have e-mailed Greenline in Japan about the headlights and will let you all know if something helpful comes out of that as I know I'm not the only one with these problems. Looking forward to getting to know some of you out there in the future and hope you can shed some light on these problems and can tell me about your similar problems and how you got around them.Sorry about the huge post but it's my first time so hope you will not scorn me too much.Cheers Rob


thnk you've posted in the wrong place buddy.. 

and btw the battery is in the engine bay.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

not on a R33 GT-R !!!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What do you get for your hard earned cash when you buy Japanese?

Space, you CAN fit 4 adults in a GT-R, relative luxury, it has a radio, CD player, air conditioning, a decent boot, try getting anything other than a sandwich box in some of the “super cars” it is good and reliable and you can tune the nuts off of it! 

That's why I changed from the blue oval to the rising sun more years ago than I care to remember, only to say a DATSUN 240Z was the car that replaced my highly tuned Ford Capri 3.0, yes, Gold with a black Vinyl roof!!! And the Datsun murdered the Ford and that was ** years ago!

I have never looked back or would ever consider looking at “German” / European cars ever! And as for anything American are you kidding!!!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't think a 32/33/34 GTR really cuts it against any of the big supercars, people talk as though GTRs are well cheaper and how you get supercar performance from a 2.6, well exactly how much money would you need to spend on a GTR to make it quicker and more responsive than a supercar with a big V8 or V12 as standard?
GTRs are not cheap, they are as standard but once you start to tune them to over 500-600bhp they become VERY expensive, i've seen cars for sale with £100k worth of reciepts..

I think when it comes to the GTR vs any top supercar, the only critera the GTR can fulfil is pure "brute force" but as we all know its still a 1000bhp fridge, once you get to 200mph the power needed to gain every extra 5mph becomes far more difficult because of the awful aero dynamics of a saloon car, trying to beat any of the top supercars is an uphill battle. Ok there are maybe 2 or 3 road legal GTRs knocking around which would stand up to a Veyron on the 1/4 mile, but lets not forget that the veyron could probably do this with its air conditioning turned on and could be driven to and from the drag strip without breaking or needing an oil change halfway there..
The "brute force" attitude of the GTR makes it best at 1/4 mile, lack of aero dynamics means it'll really struggle to get to 220-230mph, and the whopping turbos needed to produce this much power means the engine is so laggy its useless for anything other than 1/4 mile, when you watch the big power GTRs launch at pod you can see just how laggy and how much effort it takes to spool those turbos on the line.
I watched this at TOTB, the Evos/Scoobys and kit cars running rings around the GTRs on the handing track then go on to the 1/4 to run pretty respectable times, albeit a bit slower than most of the GTRs some of which didn't even compete on the handling track at all...

People talk about GTRs as though you can throw enough money at them and you'll end up with a car that will destroy anything, its rubbish, you can make a GTR do one thing at a time, its either a track car or a drag car the 2 are quite different.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Grex said:


> People talk about GTRs as though you can throw enough money at them and you'll end up with a car that will destroy anything, its rubbish, you can make a GTR do one thing at a time, its either a track car or a drag car the 2 are quite different.


this was probably true up to about 8 years ago when the rest started catching up. Remember the RB26 is an engine that is almost unchanged since 1990.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

so you drive a GT-R because....? and you are a GT-R enthusiast because....?

No doubt supercars are "super", but if you've spent considerable time in (INSIDE AND DRIVING) both big-power Skylines as well as supercars, well, maybe I'm deaf dumb and blind but they're really just different ways to the same point - big supercharging, lots of displacement, cylinders, and rpms, or lots of turbo boost - you still get to 100mph at the same time. Enzo, Veyron, McLaren F1 you say? Yes, they are much faster. These are also multi-million dollar cars (actual build cost, not purchase price), so you might as well be comparing bespoke Formula 1 cars or jet fighters with GT-Rs. And yes, a few million does buy you quite a bit in every department that will put you well beyond the reach of any GT-R, no matter how tuned it is.

But we're not really in the multi-million dollar car game now, are we?

In terms of cars that can be afforded by GTROC members, GT-Rs are competitive, and a lot of it will come down to taste - i.e. how you want to get there. A tuned GT-R, a Porsche GT3, a Mercedes CLK-DTM, an F430...really not a whole lot of difference in numbers. Any GT-R running over 500bhp is in this league.

But where the real joy in owning a GT-R is in the build. You simply cannot have the simplicity and ease of build with German or Italian cars, the way you can have at a Jap car. How many turbo kits for the Skyline can you order, that's in stock somewhere? Now, how many turbo kits are there for a BMW M6, that isn't a bespoke custom one-off $100,000 system?

I think in the end, it doesn't matter if a GT-R is "better" or "worse" than a traditional mid-engined high-cost high-maintenance sports car. What matters is that you can build an amazing car quite easily, one that can really hold it's own on a track, on the touge, the wangan, the drag strip. One that you can really enjoy planning out and building on your own over time, really personalizing the car and making it truly your own.

Jack of all trades, master of none. But I will say that, of cars that can hit 100mph in under 8 seconds, an R32/33/34 is among the few that you can shag a girl in - and that cannot be said of any "real" sports car. So the R32 is a brick-shaped saloon. Fine by me


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a couple of lines from me........

so you drive a GT-R because....? and you are a GT-R enthusiast because....?

The GTR in my eye's is ultimate road car, when the R32 GTR came out wasnt it the King of the road?
The GTR is now 19 years old and when compared to modern day supercars it still holds it own in the form of a tuned 600-700bhp modified GTR. (inc: brakes, suspension)
If you look at the modern day supercars (veyron, Enzo, Konessegg) the technology used, size of engines (6l to 16l) and money involved then these are the cars that we will give respect to.

There is still no dout that from the 1st post Kismets goal of having the ultimate road car has been acheived, it comes down to so many different variables when out on the street/road into which is the best.

Im still building my project but my goal inst to have a very quick road car, I no that it will certainly hold its own against almost anythink and yet I can still take another 4 people and lugage on my trips. lol


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, almost forgot.

When the Merc SL65 1st came out my bro was working for Merc/Porsche in L'pool. He went to pick up a SL65 for service and he came to pick me up for a spin. They are a great car but I dont think they would get any respect from myself if I was in my GTR. Only the fact they are capable of around 200mph gets me interested in them.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> Jack of all trades, master of none. But I will say that, of cars that can hit 100mph in under 8 seconds, an R32/33/34 is among the few that you can shag a girl in - and that cannot be said of any "real" sports car. So the R32 is a brick-shaped saloon. Fine by me



Ha awesome point there, made me chuckle


----------

